# Looking for Downieville E intel



## rwdbkr (Jan 24, 2008)

Heading up to Dville next week and contemplating taking the Levo.
Looking for any firsthand experience riding E in the area in general and your take riding E there. Then specifically if anyone has done the climb up from Sierra City to the top and down Butcher, etc into town with the 700 battery having any issues? 
Thanks!


----------



## Jack7782 (Jan 1, 2009)

rwdbkr said:


> Heading up to Dville next week and contemplating taking the Levo.
> Looking for any firsthand experience riding E in the area in general and your take riding E there. Then specifically if anyone has done the climb up from Sierra City to the top and down Butcher, etc into town with the 700 battery having any issues?
> Thanks!


Once I rode from Downieville, towards Sierra City on 49, then left on 93, a winding gravel forest road, all the way to the Drivers Flat trailhead. I did it on my non-assist bike and I think it was maybe 25 mile roundtrip? I was happy with the ride, but I did not have the time or energy to do another lap.

Today, my guess is I could do 2 laps with my ebike in a day - but would need a second 500 wh battery to do the second lap etc.


----------



## Salespunk (Sep 15, 2005)

All of the trails are moto legal so you will not be limited there. I would want as much battery as I could get up there because you can get way out there. Maybe take a more leisurely pace in Eco mode to conserve?

Either way it would be awesome out there.


----------



## ziscwg (May 18, 2007)

When I rode the XC course a few yr back (before the reroute taking out Sunrise), it was a 4700 ft climbing day. 

I can get 5000 ft on my Decoy with a 540 wh battery by using eco and lower gears.

With a Levo and 700 wh, you should have no problems if you manage your battery usage. Keeping the motor off on slight DH sections, don't fire it into full turbo mode at a little hill you can use momentum to get up with a little effort. Just things like that will give you plenty of power to make it. 

Also, the app/website will let you plan a route and it will help you manage your battery. Give that a try

In the end, as long as you make it up 3rd divide powered, you can pedal the rest on a levo without dying.


----------



## Buddha43 (Oct 10, 2011)

I used 3 bars on a 2019 kenevo from Sierra City to Packer Saddle 2 weeks ago. Eco mode till about a 1/4 mile from the Saddle.


----------



## ziscwg (May 18, 2007)

Buddha43 said:


> I used 3 bars on a 2019 kenevo from Sierra City to Packer Saddle 2 weeks ago. Eco mode till about a 1/4 mile from the Saddle.


then did you put the bike on your buddies car and drive down? 

I'd be curious to know the battery level at the end of your ride and your route.


----------



## Art666 (Aug 4, 2018)

Can someone send me gps file? I did Downieveille few times on a dirt bike years ago. I have spare battery for my ebike (500wt) and definitely can do 5000 ft on a single charge with some juice left. thx


----------

